# Delay in Vetassess Processing



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Through my agent I have applied under skill occupation no. 139914 on 31st December 2013, uploaded documents within first week of jan 2014. But still waiting for the result, can anybody suggest how much time would it require to get the outcome. My IELTS score is R7.5, S 7, L 8, W 7.5, Overall 7.5, cleared on 24th Mar 2014.

Regards

LK


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

usually it take 12 to 15 weeks.
i am pretty sure that outcome will next week 

and it will be positive so don't worry


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi
I applied on 31st of Jan for 139915


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lkpuri said:


> Through my agent I have applied under skill occupation no. 139914 on 31st December 2013, uploaded documents within first week of jan 2014. But still waiting for the result, can anybody suggest how much time would it require to get the outcome. My IELTS score is R7.5, S 7, L 8, W 7.5, Overall 7.5, cleared on 24th Mar 2014.
> 
> Regards
> 
> LK


Hi did u get the results for vetassess


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Lkpuri said:


> Not yet


Now I got it +ive, Thank God after such a long delay.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Hi
> I applied on 31st of Jan for 139915


did you get your result?


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> did you get your result?


No not yet..


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lkpuri said:


> Now I got it +ive, Thank God after such a long delay.


Congrats for the positive results.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lkpuri said:


> Through my agent I have applied under skill occupation no. 139914 on 31st December 2013, uploaded documents within first week of jan 2014. But still waiting for the result, can anybody suggest how much time would it require to get the outcome. My IELTS score is R7.5, S 7, L 8, W 7.5, Overall 7.5, cleared on 24th Mar 2014.
> 
> Regards
> 
> LK


You have applied for which visa 189 or 190?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> No not yet..


Did you contact them? What did they say?


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Did you contact them? What did they say?


No I didn't contact but will tell my agent to call them


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> No I didn't contact but will tell my agent to call them


When have you applied?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> When have you applied?


I'm way behind you. March 1, 2014


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm way behind you. March 1, 2014


Do you know on what no. To contact them


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Do you know on what no. To contact them


The number is displayed on their website. Sorry don't have it handy.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> The number is displayed on their website. Sorry don't have it handy.


Ok..thanks


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

sub class 190


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

190


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lkpuri said:


> 190


So its SA State sponsorship right


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Lkpuri said:


> Now I got it +ive, Thank God after such a long delay.


My agent submitted for me on 2nd Jan 2014 code 234513. Still waiting. Should be anytime now. Our submission date is just few days apart.


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Guys , please advise , I have applied under subclass 190 with 60 points for my nominated skill 139914, only NT is open , rest states are closed till July 1, Should I apply or wait for 1st July, secondly my EOI was submitted on 1st May with option as "Any state" , Is it fine or I need to change it particular state ?

Secondly, where do you see the current status of invitations offered for any particular state against skill 139914?

Thanks.

LK


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

*vetassess docs*

Dear Frends,

i am also planning to apply under visa sub class 190 as *PRODUCTION MANAGER*. As an initial step i have to get my skills assessed from VETASSESS. Could someone plz tell me that what all docs i have to provide them and does i have to give the passport copy as well (as i have applied for the same under tatkal).

Regards


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

qld said:


> My agent submitted for me on 2nd Jan 2014 code 234513. Still waiting. Should be anytime now. Our submission date is just few days apart.


Hi qld

Any updates from VETASSESS?


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Frends,
> 
> i am also planning to apply under visa sub class 190 as *PRODUCTION MANAGER*. As an initial step i have to get my skills assessed from VETASSESS. Could someone plz tell me that what all docs i have to provide them and does i have to give the passport copy as well (as i have applied for the same under tatkal).
> 
> Regards


hi sameer,

vetassess is an assessing body for your skills, first you need to check who assesses your trade skill its either TRA (trade recognition Australia) or Vetassess u need to check your occupation comes under which category

vetassess generally happens in two steps
initially they will check your documents for its genuinity, so u need to get all your educational documents, your work experiences, your job offerletters, releiving letters, your roles and responsibilities in the company, all these documents need to be attested and then send to vetassess for assessment.costs around 650$

if they find your documents genuine they might ask u for the next step(if not u might be asked to send more documents) which is skill assessment costs around 1200$

in this skill assessment is either practical test or an interview with the vetasses person online , this is more of a technical interview 

and lastly they dont require your original passport. for doc verification(most cases doc verification takes around 3 weeks), but you will require it for technical interview

thanks and regards,

sajandeep


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sajandeep said:


> hi sameer,
> 
> vetassess is an assessing body for your skills, first you need to check who assesses your trade skill its either TRA (trade recognition Australia) or Vetassess u need to check your occupation comes under which category
> 
> ...


Do they really take interview or test of every candidate, this is something new for me.


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Do they really take interview or test of every candidate, this is something new for me.


i think it depends on your job. what is your ANZSCO Code? if you have any queries you can mail to vetassess regarding your job asessment. they will reply promptly incase if you know your anzsco code its pretty much easy to find out through google


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sajandeep said:


> i think it depends on your job. what is your ANZSCO Code? if you have any queries you can mail to vetassess regarding your job asessment. they will reply promptly incase if you know your anzsco code its pretty much easy to find out through google


My ANZSCO CODE is 133512 -Production manager(manufacturing)


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

Lkpuri said:


> Now I got it +ive, Thank God after such a long delay.


Hi Lkpuri, 

Congrats on your positive skill assesment. I hope by now you would have applied for some state sponsorship. Could you please share your journey so far.... And also I want your inputs for approaching VETASSES for my skill assessment. 

To be more precise my question is.. What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in my current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. I am worried how my employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????

Kindly Advise...


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

seoprasad said:


> Hi Lkpuri,
> 
> Congrats on your positive skill assesment. I hope by now you would have applied for some state sponsorship. Could you please share your journey so far.... And also I want your inputs for approaching VETASSES for my skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Seoprasad
I got my positive assessment on 1st May 2014, and getting positive assessment is the most critical step in the entire Visa processing journey, however if your all the documents like appointment letter, experience certificate and pay stubs are in place , your assessment outcome would be positive, ensure that your skills are in sync with the ANZSCO code. 
Employment verification is done (if done) with your respective company HR or your contact/supervisor mentioned in your reference letter. I am not sure how and when it is done, overall span of time to get an outcome is somewhere between 3-4 months. They have presence in India also so don't worry if they call they respect working hours of candidate's company/supervisor. Probability of getting employment verification is not known.
I hope I have answered your apprehensions.
LK


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

Lkpuri said:


> Hi Seoprasad
> I got my positive assessment on 1st May 2014, and getting positive assessment is the most critical step in the entire Visa processing journey, however if your all the documents like appointment letter, experience certificate and pay stubs are in place , your assessment outcome would be positive, ensure that your skills are in sync with the ANZSCO code.
> Employment verification is done (if done) with your respective company HR or your contact/supervisor mentioned in your reference letter. I am not sure how and when it is done, overall span of time to get an outcome is somewhere between 3-4 months. They have presence in India also so don't worry if they call they respect working hours of candidate's company/supervisor. Probability of getting employment verification is not known.
> I hope I have answered your apprehensions.
> LK


Hi,

thank you so much for taking time and replying me. I am eager to know about your timeline.. Could you please share it. 

I hope you applied for South Australia state sponsorship when it opened on July 1st?


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Updated in my signature....applied for 190.


----------

